
Why the nation needs a US Cyber Force - tomh
http://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2013/09/29/why-nation-needs-cyber-force/quM4WWdJOh0FoSyE7rmxJI/story.html
======
ferdo
> we do not have functional equivalents for... a Transportation Security
> Administration.

So we'd have to get groped by the government before we can get on the net?

I'm only half kidding but I wonder if the admiral isn't.

